
Iceland livestreams 10-year-old McDonald's cheeseburger - porterde
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-50262547
======
wvenable
Luckily it was well cooked. Now it's dry. Without moisture it will not grow
mold, etc.

This doesn't say anything interesting about the composition of the burger,
just a misunderstanding of food science and biology.

~~~
caymanjim
A fully-cooked fatty burger isn't going to change much over time, and deep-
friend french fries are unlikely to change, but that bun is certainly
unnatural.

~~~
beatgammit
I don't know about you, but I've certainly had mold grow on ground beef I've
forgotten in the fridge.

------
brenden2
Here's the actual link: [https://snotrahouse.com/last-
mcdonalds/](https://snotrahouse.com/last-mcdonalds/)

------
AlphaWeaver
> The hostel claims that people come from around the world to visit the
> burger, and the website receives up to 400,000 hits daily.

Wait, what? No way that website receives four hundred THOUSAND visitors a day.

